# Previcox - looking for info good or bad



## Anniekw (20 January 2014)

Hi, I have a 14 year old collie who has arthritis and was on Meloxicam but my vet wants to try Previcox as an alternative.  Has anyone tried this?  I've been trying to research it online but all I can see are reviews from dog owners in the USA and the reviews are dreadful. 

Any info would be appreciated as I don't want to undermine the vet but I'm worried about the side effects too


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 January 2014)

not heard of it personally. but my first though is why is your vet wanting to change meds? 
if the meloxicam is no longer working then even with the risk of side effects maybe this is the best way forward.


----------



## Anniekw (20 January 2014)

I've just noticed he seems a bit more 'pottery' on his front legs and mentioned it to the vet. He's a very happy dog and always wants to go out for walks etc.


----------



## dogatemysalad (20 January 2014)

I'm using Previcox for my arthritic horse and its excellent. I don't know any dogs on it but do know a few horses and the results are impressive. However, it may not work the same for dogs as the dose for a dog is one tablet daily and for a horse its a 1/4 of a tablet.

My old dog with arthritis is taking Onsior which seems to do the job.


----------



## Aru (20 January 2014)

previcox works in a more specific way (targets one receptor) then metacam making it less likely to cause side effects esp in the gi system.its quite likely that online there are bad reviews as it is often given as an alternative to metacam etc to dogs with known sensitivity who are of course also more likely to have side effects to this medication as well..but it is the safer alternative than the likes of metacam for longterm use..esp if you have had no known gi problems so far.

take online reviews with a pinch of salt.they are often incredibly inaccurate and unreliable as they are opinions or suspicions of owners often without any medical proof or considering alternative causes.
its like how a hugh amount of people often assume a vomiting dog most have been poisoned.posioning is actually very rare.vomiting is a common presentation and has dozens of common potential causes. but its a very popular online and offline diagnosis for vomiting


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 January 2014)

At 14 the dogs quality of life is the most important thng. At that age long term effects are less important than making sure the dog is pain free.  My old dog has been on previcox and also on tramadol when he needs it, he has had no long term problems and its most important that hes happy and not in pain


----------



## twiggy2 (21 January 2014)

agree with Aru, it is the drug of choice where I work after metacam due to less side effects, we don't see many issues with it as it is tolerated well.


----------



## Anniekw (21 January 2014)

Thanks for info, I'm glad I've now seen some good comments about it.  I agree quality of life is paramount, if he was miserable I would certainly do the right thing by him, just read that so many were PTS within a month of taking it due to organ failure.


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 January 2014)

OP take a look at Turmeric for arthritis - there is a 'Turmeric User Group' on facebook which has loads of informative files attached. It has been used with dogs, cats, horses and humans.
I have been using it on an older horse with changes and the improvement is amazing.


----------



## paulineh (21 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			OP take a look at Turmeric for arthritis - there is a 'Turmeric User Group' on facebook which has loads of informative files attached. It has been used with dogs, cats, horses and humans.
I have been using it on an older horse with changes and the improvement is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Have started my dog and horses on it . My little dog is 12 years old and was diagnosed with Arthritis on 2008. He went through having other anti inflammatory's and ended up on Previcox ,which end worked well but the Turmeric mixture seems to have him tolerating his walk say better. I am hoping I that I can reduce the Previcox and finally stop it.


----------



## Saneta (21 January 2014)

My Lab was put on Previcox when it was a new alternative drug to Metacam.  It worked very well and she was enjoying a good quality of life for about 3 years.  Suddenly, she had kidney failure and this was probably a side effect of Previcox, but as least she did have 3 wonderful years...


----------



## Anniekw (22 January 2014)

Starting my boy on Previcox today ½ tablet morning and evening, watch this space!


----------

